# Dog names



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am (still, but glad to be) looking after Jenny. Her official name is Jennifer. She is ten years old. 

I recently met a dog in rescue called Gavin. Days later, I heard of another Weimaraner needing a new home and he too is called Gavin. 

I know another dog called Gary, another called Alison and my parents dog is called Jeanette. 

Do you think the traditional doggy names are a thing of the past - ie Spot, Blackie and so on? 

I think Gavin is a blooming splendid name for a dog. 

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A black Lab called Herod,it was called originally N****r but was changed.
A Springer called Peter, another lab called Jasper and my Mother in laws yappy little Yorkshire terrier I called Satan,she was deaf and couldn't hear me but the dog did and didn't respond to her calling him Sammy :twisted: :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Yes I think the doggie names have all been dropped and even cat ones, my Daughter calles her 2 dogs Nelson & Elvis, her cat is called James, mine is called Tizzie (after my Auntie ) and my cat Jess although my old dog has a doggie name Rusty or affectionately known as Rusty bucket :lol: :lol: 
poor Rusty is almost blind and deaf, yesterday he was running round the garden and fell into a bucket full of ice and water,we still dont know how he did it, we had to dry him off and make him warm before I went to work, poor thing!!
Anne


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi I used to have a cross between a cairn and a poodle and he was called Jan (pronounced Yan). Then I had a labrador called Daniel. I have had cats called Zoe, Lucy (a boy but that's another story) Polly our latest addition is called Molly. Lin


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I s'pose it depends how you get their names:

Our first dog (a rescue) came with the name 'Lady' which got twisted to Ladybelle and then further twisted to Bella and she's Bella now forever in our memories.

Our second dog and first beardie had the litter name 'Tosh' but it just didn't suit him and he very quickly became 'Josh' and remained with that name through his life.

Our second beardie's posh name is Breaksea Resolution and 'Rose' just came out of that.

Our third beardie got given the name Breaksea Jumpin' Jack Flash by the breeder and he just had to be Jack on that basis. His brother Breaksea Brown Sugar was called Gus, their sister Breaksea Paint it Black got called Macy which doesn't seem to come from her kennel name as far as I can see.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Our Labrador is called Charlie but my next door neighbour calls him Charles for some reason........maybe it's his big floppy ears :lol: !

Val


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell,

Dont talk to me about dog names - I have been going demented with frustration trying to name our new addition!

Well we went over to see him on Sunday and as you might have guessed when we saw him we were immediately smitten and so we returned home with a new little puppy (and oh he is just so adoreable.) So we now have a little boy to join our little throng but believe it or not, we have still yet to name him! The breeder had nicknamed him Bertie and his pedigree Kennel club name is Fabio Capello but we have been calling him all manner of silly names! He seems to have ended up being called "Little Man" "Boyo" and "Buddy" but he answers to practically anything LOL - I think he will end up with the name "Buddy" now as he certainly seems to have become my husband's little Buddy and he follows him around like a little lamb! Candy Kisses seems to have taken to him okay and they play fight and run around like crazy together. However, Candy isn't so keen on sharing her toys and possessions with him and soon creeps up and grabs them back from him. I could watch them for hours as they look so cute together and I am just loving having 2 dogs!

Anyway, this dog naming malarchy is 'doing my head in' and unless someone comes up with a name that I fall in love with immediately I think "Buddy" it will be!

Sue

By the way - I can just see you with a dog called "Gavin" Russell!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Golden Retreiver called 'Chester'  suits him, not my dog unfortunately..


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Our Labrador is called Charlie but my next door neighbour calls him Charles for some reason........maybe it's his big floppy ears :lol: !
> 
> Val


Hi Val,

ONLY a true LADY would own a dog called "CHARLES!" 

Sue x


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Family and friends have the following

Boarder Mitsi
Boarder Milie
Boarder Tinker
Alas lost him boarder Bob
Short hair Jack Russel Monty
Long haired Jack Russel Rossy
Yorkshire Terrier Missy

Logging these it seems we like Terriers

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Sue,
Buddy sounds a very nice friendly name  ,glad Candy Kisses is having fun with her new pal,sounds wonderful watching them both play around!
Maybe I should get Charlie a pal and call her Camilla!? :lol: 


Val x


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We only ever had one dog with a 'dog' name and that was our working Border Collie....Glen.
All of our other many dogs had made up names.....Trino...Keta...Mando...Sharne...Cavel...etc!


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We have a "Precious" on board with us who is a little white Maltese licking my foot for some reason right now. In t he past we have had a Friendly and a Sparky. Nothing too original!

So, I like Gavin, Charlie etc. Just couldn't name them the old fashion names like Gertrude, Mabel and Prisella, although maybe they will come back in fashion sometime!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What's wrong with "Fido"?

Or if you want to be posh "Phaedeau! :lol: :lol:


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*dogs names*

our little jack russell was called 'reggie', after reggie kray, coz he was a right little git! he hated everyone!cept us!.....we loved him dearly, full of character, sadly we lost him at xmas.
we now have another 'rescued' dog, he's called 'ernie'...because he has a hernia.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's going that way with cats names as well. We have Magic because that was his name given by the cat protection. Bet you couldn't guess he is black :wink: . The other one is Charlotte, because it suits her. However, Liam calls her Maggot because she squirms when she is picked up. She answers to anything provided there is something in it for her (typical cat).

Russell - Gavin sounds just right for a Weimaraner. 

We try not to make assumptions about names. It's a bit like MHs - you just know when the right one comes along.

Sue


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got; 
Ben - my avatar 
Archie - a mad food obsessed jack russell cross 
Bramble - the world's laziest lurcher 
Lucy - a bedlington terrier 
Izzy - A footballing english bull terrier cross 

and yes I do have a terrible time trying to get on the sofa with that lot. :lol: 

Ginge


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We have/had

Neo...english setter
Erin...irish setter
Kerry..cairn terrier

I know,

Bailey...irish setter
Chino...american cocker
Flaky..american cocker
Ace..curly coated retreiver
Baldrick....curly
Jigsaw....beagle
Tulsa..standard poodle
Spangle...english setter
Harley..miniature poodle


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: dogs names*



slaphead said:


> our little jack russell was called 'reggie', after reggie kray, coz he was a right little git! he hated everyone!cept us!.....we loved him dearly, full of character, sadly we lost him at xmas.
> we now have another 'rescued' dog, he's called 'ernie'...because he has a hernia.


We once had a cat called Cooking Fat. Don't know where her name came from though. :roll: :roll: 8O 8O


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Personally, the most suitable name I ever heard was the one Navin R. Johnson (Steve Martin) gave to the mutt on _The Jerk_ (Sh*thead).

I would guess shouting that across the street would mean you'd never go unnoticed.

Dougie.


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

We have a 5 month old female chocolate labrador called Boomer.(yes I know it,s a boys name,but its a long story)


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

We've a Basset Hound called Mr. A.G. Potter. A.G. stands for either Absolutely Gorgeous or Annoying Git depending on daily circumstances!

My son's friend has a dog called Dave.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You sure it's not Rodney?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*dog names*

Hi,I have a springer spanniel called Jaguar(JAG) short and sharp for working(my previous gun dog was a black lab called Bently)Jag is also a superb gundog,companion AND pet(lots of shooting friends said that would not work)my wife has a "crazy" cocker spanniel called Guy(after the lorry!)I would have prefered Morgan,Riley or Morris,but that was her choice.If I decide to use Jag to stud then I will have another gundog,he will be called Jensen(JEN)you've probably guessed another of my interests are cars!!! cheers curlyboy


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I have only named one of mine,other two came with names that just stuck
Ellie Mae --Whippet
Skye -- Lurcher
Mogwai ( aka moggie / moggs ) chinese crested hairless ( i named him )

Had a Ashik - anatolian karabash
smeagol -- white rat
Carlton - Belmont - hooded rat

My first dog i named Scamp but changed her name to Cyclops after she had an eye removed :roll: 

Chris


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: dogs names*



Zebedee said:


> []
> We once had a cat called Cooking Fat. Don't know where her name came from though. :roll: :roll: 8O 8O


 :lol: :lol: 
Thats what you called it every time you tripped over it 

or something similar

A eccentric mate of mine called his dog Tarmac,when puzzled folk asked him why he would say ''it's because he fills a gap in my life''(true story)

Steve


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> You sure it's not Rodney?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

like it Dave(or is it Rodney) :lol:

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Years ago I knew a chap called Stan Knott.

His Airedale bitch was called "Granny", and when she died he got a dog and called it "Reef".

_Lots more possibilities here . . . . ._

Pretty good I thought.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Our first dog when the boys were very young was the well known Film & TV collie breed, the poor dog never stood a chance with her name, what ever name we suggested to the kids she was always going to be called Lassie. Still miss this amazing dog for its obedience, cleverness and loving nature.

After Lassie, we decided to take on a Battersea rescue dog, a full size Yorkshire terrier Boys now much older you guessed, we gave in and let them call him Arnold Swartsniger. He certainly lived up to his name for the first few months, every male visitor we had was his enemy and rolled over for any female visitor  Was a great character for the 12 years spent with us,

Now boys are gone it was our chance for the naming convention…..a little Cairn terrier bundle arrived a real madam, Kennel name 
Castleline Gemini, born in June. A perfect match to both of our June birth dates we named her Gemma.

Dogs name’s……………don’t you just love them


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I love all these different names I have Victoria and Sweep - Victoria gets Phylis and she answers to it and Sweep gets Sweetpea cos he just one hunk of a sausage dawg. 

In past have had, Bridget, Heidi, Timmy, Herman (the German), Hetty and Dilys (hence Phylis spitting image) All dachshunds. Think there was a Pepe in there somewhere who came from Poland and couldn't undersand English for long enough. Next one we have will be Dexter. Have friends with 2 labs, Beasley and Monty.

Think Dave is great!

Have Guinea Pigs called Muriel and Betty they remind me of little old women. 

Keep the names coming this is hilarious ..... :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have a look here for more Doggy Names


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Some friends of ours always used to have labradors,they had three in total,when one passed on they would replace it with another.The first one was called Penny,which was followed by Tuppence and then rather unimaginatively by Threepence.(who I used to walk regularly)

If she lost the 1st dog it was quite straightforward to ask people''has anyone seen my Penny''.Similarly ''has anyone seen my Threepence''
I just hope she never lost the 2nd dog  

Steve


----------



## 109168 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi everyone...I have a Lakeland Terrier cross Jack Russell whose name is Kevin....From a tiny puppy we named him Kevin or Kev if he is good..(rarely) It brings a lot of smiles in our local Show Terrier racing..The compere doesn't know whether Kevin is the Dog or the owner..Must also mention our German Shepherd whose name is Cherry?? Chez for short.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We have a year old Longish legged Jack Russell that we just had to call Snoopy because he just looked like a Snoop Dawg.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

To date we have had 

Shaun, a real Heinz 57 varieties, according to the guy at the rescue centre, my OH said that the pup with the biggest paws would be the biggest dog :lol: we ended up with the weirdest dog I've ever seen, a wee fat thing with huge paws :lol: I stuck to pedigree dogs after that. 

Harvey, an Afghan Hound 
Penny, a Yorkshire Terrier 
Beano, a Yorkshire Terrier 
Poppy, a Scottish Terrier
Holly, a Rottweiler 
Heather, a Rottweiler (Holly's daughter) 
Rosie, a Chihuahua, who thinks she's a Rottweiler :lol: 
Nina, a Standard Poodle (I wanted to call her Coco (as in Chanel) but OH said it made her sound like a clown :lol: so she is Nina (as in Ricci) 

Since some folks have mentioned cats, we have had 

Suki, Suzi, Mr Tibbs, Oscar and Mia all moggies and Sally, Raquel, Alice, Pasha, Oscar and Sophie all Siamese. 

Anne


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Our first dog a yellow labrador was called 'Caesar'. We gave him this name as we were living near Richborough where Julius Caesar landed on English soil. He cost us £60 in 1960. Won several prizes in shows although he was not sold to us as a show dog. Unfortunately he was run over in 1964 when he got through the gate left open by a neighbour, himself a dog owner. 

The second yellow Lab was called 'Sign', he was already named when we bought him at the age of 10 months. He was thrown out by a breeder as he was gun shy. He cost us £70 in 1964.

The next was a black Cocker Spaniel and we called him 'Rufus'. We took a picture of him sitting on the Rufus stone when we visited the New Forest with him soon after we had him. He cost £150 I believe in 1979.

Now I have 'Coco' a Chocolate Labrador who cost £350 in April 1997-nearly his 11th birthday-9th March. My husband bought him unknown to me while I was away at a conference. I didn't want another dog but this one has got to be the tops. He was always at my late husband's side. Unknown to me friends brought him into the church at my husband's funeral. He made no noise until the end when he gave one bark as the funeral men walked up the aisle to collect the coffin. That bark resounded around the church and had many in tears, me included. He is never far from me now unless the cat is nearby and he is petrified of him. 

I aquired the cat from a daughter who was worried he would get on the baby's cot when she had her first child in 1993. He is nearly a British Blue I am told. My daughter gave him the name 'Graham' because of his grey colour.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

As a single bloke it has occurred to me that there are certain names that are no-nos.

I'm going to take Willie out this afternoon!

Nancy, I'm tired of chasing you through the park!

Ian
Three Green


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I have had 3 dogs in my adult life and never given any of them names. They have all been border collies, rescued from various homes. Our first was Jess (Avatar) she was such a sweet girl, always at my side and her pal was Kim, she too was a great dog but had health problems all her days until she died aged 7. We miss them both so much.

Our current dog was the result of a wrong turning whilst in London. We were looking for an address in Battersea, when we seen the sign for the famous home. We went in for a look an their she was little Skip a 3 year old Border Collie. We fell in love with her and had to give her a home. It meant us cancelling our ferry booking to France and our 3 week trip to the South of France. But we had a great time in Brighton with Skip which was changed to Pip. That was 18 months ago and would not be without her is a great dog.

She helps keep Garry busy when I'm overseas and is great company for him. We would not be without her


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Boarder Collie...Willian Aluisious ...Or Bill, or Bl**dy Dog.

Belgian Shepherd, was Foxy. couldnt deal with that so Dusty....or that Cow of a dog..( especially if shes raided the bin)


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Had - Springer Spaniel - Brandy. Springer Spanield, Rufus. Cocker Spaniel, Merryborne Bear but called Yogi. Got Cocker Spaneil Kennel Name Wellwood Scoobydoo but called Scoobydoo - good old boy at 12, always by my side.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I remember years ago, a friend's father had a springer called Smith. The owner was rather important in a local organisation and at meetings used to refer to Smith's opinions as in " Smith thinks ......" or "Smith wouldn't like that". Those who didn't know who Smith was were very impressed.

Sue


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

*"Harry" *is the name of our German shepherd cross, a name he came with.

We did have a springer spaniel some years ago who we named
*"Angus McOatup"* :lol:


----------



## jobbie (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All,
Had three Pyrenean Mountain Dogs .....Digby,Willliam & Ben.
Doberman called Max
Jack Russell called Scrappy

Sadly, all now passed away.

Our latest is an English Bull Terrier called Dylan just turned 5 months old.

Kim


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Had two Airdales Masie and Cleo and a yorkie called Kizzy


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

camperian said:


> As a single bloke it has occurred to me that there are certain names that are no-nos.
> 
> I'm going to take Willie out this afternoon!


What a great name for a _cocker_ spaniel.
"get down Willie" 

Ian


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Hi, my dogs Bluey, and his walking pal is Megan (Megs). A chap we see on walks has an unrully black labrador called Midnight, It's hillarious watching the guy running around shouting Midnight :lol: 
Tony


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

had 3 labs but only named one, the first two were rescues, the first one was called Henry, the second Sam and we named the third a black one Zak. 

Our first cat got us, she just turned up one night with Henry and stayed, we never got round to naming her so she just became Pussy. The cat we have now is an enormous ginger tom who came to live with us when we were in Elgin and we called him Findlay (Fin for short) dosn't matter what we call him he is 14 and as deaf as a post.

My sister used to work for someone who had 2 black labs Shade and Shadow.


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Our Weimeraner is called Casper and we have a cat called Faith. Our previous weimeraner who we sadly lost before got Casper, was called Sam.


----------

